# Computer repeatedly beeps on startup



## newshaggy (Sep 9, 2007)

On power up the computer beginnings to beep.
Long beeps, with long pauses and they are continious. No video but everything on the board powers up. I have checked for dust (its clean in there) and removed and tried the two ram modules individually - still have the beeping. No clicking, noises from the PSU- nothing has been added, it just started doing this.
The computer is an HP Pavilion a1330e CTO Desktop PC.
More detailed info here.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/documentSubCategory?rule=38927&lc=en&cc=it&dlc=it&product=1829044&lang=it


All the specs are listed below - what do you think? 

Motherboard description Motherboard manufacturer's name: ASUS A8AE-LE 
HP/Compaq name: AmberineM-GL6E 

CPU/Processor Socket: 939 
Supports AMD Athlon64, AMD Sempron and Athlon 64 X2 processors 

Front-side bus (FSB) 2000MT/s or 1600MT/s, depending on what the processor supports 

Chipset Northbridge: RS482 
Southbridge: SB400 

BIOS features 4Mb LPC EEPROM 
HP BIOS with enhanced ACPI, DMI, Green, and PnP Features Plus 

Form factor ATX form factor, 9.6 in x 9.6 in 

Memory Dual-channel memory architecture 
4 x 184-pin DDR DIMM sockets support unbuffered non-ECC 4 GB 400/300 MHZ DDR memory modules 
Maximum HP/Compaq approved memory is 4 GB* 



NOTE: *Actual available memory may be less 

Expansion slots Three PCI 
One PCI Express (No AGP slot) 

Video graphics Integrated 

Serial ATA 2 SATA connectors 
Each connector supports 1 serial ATA-150 disk drive 

Onboard audio or audio card Controller: AC97 audio
Location: Integrated 
Onboard LAN Realtek 8101L 
10/100 Mbps LAN PHY


----------



## Octan (Sep 9, 2007)

Similar thing happened here on my works PC, turned out the keyboard was faulty / had a faulty connection.

Have you tried that?


----------



## newshaggy (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I am currently trying to start the computer with the minimal connections (after trying everything individually first). I am trying to get post so I have tried the system with nothing but power cable connected, the beeps occur regardless of what is connected to the system (VGA, MOUSE, KEYBOARD, USB). I checked for broken pins, nothing there either.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

look for hp listing on the left and click on it for beep codes

http://www.bioscentral.com/


----------



## newshaggy (Sep 9, 2007)

I have already contacted HP regarding beep codes for this particular modified bios. They stated they "think" it is a motherboard issue. But, they also referred me to their bios code listing for this model, and it does not have this repeated type. 

I dont mind replacing the board, just want to be sure its the board if I replace it. I dont want to get another board and have issues with something else. 

1 Refresh Failure The memory refresh circuitry on the baseboard is faulty. 
2 Parity Error Parity is not supported on this product; this error will not occur. 
3 Base 64 KB Memory Failure Memory failure in the first 64 KB. 
4 Timer Not Operational Memory failure in the first 64 KB of memory, or Timer 1 on the baseboard is not functioning. 
5 Processor Error The CPU on the baseboard generated an error. 
6 8042 - Gate A20 Failure The keyboard controller (8042) may be bad. The BIOS cannot switch to protected mode. 
7 Processor Exception Interrupt Error The CPU generated an exception interrupt. 
8 Display Memory Read/Write Error The system video adapter is either missing or its memory is faulty. This is not a fatal error. 
9 ROM Checksum Error ROM checksum value does not match the value encoded in BIOS. 
10 CMOS Shutdown Register Read/Write Error The shutdown register for CMOS RAM failed. 
11 Cache Error / External Cache Bad The external cache is faulty.


----------

